# What is this?



## eggshells (Feb 18, 2017)

Bought from Orchids Limited as fischeri by my friend. Obviously its not, so what is it?


----------



## Peru (Feb 18, 2017)

Pretty!


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Feb 18, 2017)

My guess would be Phrag. Manzur de Aldea or something along those breeding lines. Could also be a P. Hanne Popow using flavum besseae.


----------



## eteson (Feb 18, 2017)

Hanne Popow flavum, i think.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2017)

Hanne Popow flavum, I hope that's not one from me.  You need a break from species anyway.


----------



## troy (Feb 18, 2017)

Very stout little flower, looks very healthy!!


----------



## Jaljala (Feb 18, 2017)

Very nice one !


----------



## SlipperFan (Feb 18, 2017)

That is lovely. Hanne Popow is a sweet flower, and quite variable.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 18, 2017)

Should be fragrant also.


----------



## abax (Feb 18, 2017)

This one appeals to me. For some reason, Phrags. with
up-turned petals always look happy to me. I know it isn't
perfect form, but they make me smile anyway.


----------



## John M (Feb 19, 2017)

Cute; but, I'd be very disappointed if I'd bought a fischeri and got that instead.


----------



## eggshells (Feb 20, 2017)

NYEric said:


> Hanne Popow flavum, I hope that's not one from me.  You need a break from species anyway.



This is the one.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 20, 2017)

Shoot! I have a few labeled fischeri. I will send you another.


----------



## orcoholic (Feb 21, 2017)

At a recent show someone brought me a Hanne Popow he had purchased from me a couple years ago with fischeri on the tag. It was purchased as a small seedling. 

The breeders flasker got them mixed up. The breeder was very up front and let me know as soon as he thought there might be a problem (because the seedlings were getting to big to be fischeri). That was maybe a couple years ago. I'm pretty sure he would have notified all the people that bought flasks.

Unless this is a major coincidence, it looks like some of the seedlings got out there.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 21, 2017)

If it has an OL tag I will contact Jerry about a replacement.


----------



## Earen (Feb 22, 2017)

Still adorable, though!


----------



## NYEric (Feb 22, 2017)

I just bloomed a Phrag. Jason Fischer that is really a Hanne Popow.


----------



## Jason Fischer (Feb 24, 2017)

Hey guys, I just was reading through the forum and see that perhaps I need to do some damage control?

Yes, that is a Hanne Popow Flavum. Have you contacted us about the mix up yet? I don't always handle all the e-mails. Also, Eric, was that Jason Fischer from us as well?

Let me know!

Thanks,

Jason


----------



## NYEric (Feb 27, 2017)

I will check, Thanks.


----------

